# Need Help



## chig (Feb 28, 2020)

Hello, Just joined the Forum and have been stabilizing wood for about a year. I ran into a problem and cant figure it out. I ran a couple of batches of wood that hadnt been dried and guess the moisture gummed up the cartridge in my JB Eliminator pump which is fairly new. I took it apart and cleaned it all up and put it back together. Now is where the problem comes in. It will get up to full vacuum like before but takes it a long time to get there, and there is no rush of air bubbles like there was before. Im just not sure what is going on. On start up before, i had to stay with it for a few minutes because of the rush of air being pulled. Now there is no rush. I hope this makes sense and that someone might know what is going on. thank you


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 28, 2020)

@Sprung 
@rocky1


----------



## sleevecc (Feb 29, 2020)

Have you changed the oil? Since you took it apart I would assume so..


----------



## chig (Feb 29, 2020)

sleevecc said:


> Have you changed the oil?


Yes it is fresh oil.


----------



## sleevecc (Feb 29, 2020)

chig said:


> Yes it is fresh oil.


Not sure buddy.. hopefully someone can help you figure it out.


----------

